
SpaceX Hid a Second, Hidden Payload Aboard Falcon Heavy, and It Sounds Amazing - hsnewman
https://www.sciencealert.com/spacex-hid-a-second-hidden-payload-aboard-falcon-heavy-and-it-sounds-amazing
======
al2o3cr
I'm struggling to envision a situation where some future humans have enough
technology to read back terabytes of data from laser nanostructures but don't
have all the information on the disc in other formats already...

~~~
eesmith
SF provides several examples.

One is A Canticle for Leibowitz. The survivors of a nuclear war (the "Flame
Deluge") decide to destroy everything which lead to the development of nuclear
weapons. The process, called "The Simplification", included killing people who
could read and destroying all books.

By 3781, humans once again have nuclear weapons ... and starships and extra-
solar colonies.

They would be able to read back TBs of data from laser nanostructures, but not
have much knowledge of human history before about 3174.

